# fiance visas for the uae??



## dugzy1980 (Dec 2, 2009)

ive been offered a position in the uae and plan to take my partner with me,at present we are engaged but arent too sure on where we stand with regard to her coming too,do we need to get married first to ensure she gets in or is there a probationary period in which you must get married as in other countries???
any advice would be great as i am in 2 minds as to weither to accept the job or not...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

No such thing as a fiancee visa here. She can come in on her own on a tourist/ visit visa but if you want to sponsor her, then you need to be legally married.


----------



## dugzy1980 (Dec 2, 2009)

thank you for your reply maz,is it possible to do the holiday/tourist visa and get married before it runs out,after which we would address the sponsorship??
my biggest concerns for her are work-she has no formal college education and as we would be based outside dubai (al ain) would she have difficulties in getting work?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, she can come in on a tourist visa and you can get married afterwards. It may be easier to get married back home though as the process would most likely be a lot clearer than it is in the UAE. In order to sponsor her, you would need to attest your marriage certificate as well. If it was up to me, I would get the marriage sorted before coming over as the paperwork can drag on here, which would mean that she would have to do a visa run (if her visa were to run out before you could get the application process started) - not particularly fun!

As your wife, she can work. On a visit visa, she cannot. Whilst a lot of employers prefer to employ degree holders, it does not mean that every job requires a degree. Al Ain is admittedly smaller and a lot quieter so there would be fewer jobs available in contrast to Dubai or Abu Dhabi. That said, I'm sure that if she is determined to work, then she will find something. She could even commute to Abu Dhabi if she feels up to this, where there are a lot more jobs.
If she knows what kind of job she would like to do, there is no harm is starting her research before you both move out here.

Good luck.


----------

